# How many days a week to workout?



## workoutgirl (Feb 12, 2009)

I have recently revamped my diet, cut out most processed foods, all caffeine and artificial sweetner, decided to finally lose the 50lbs that all of the above helped to put on (who knew Diet Pepsi would make me crave sugar but boy did it!). My question is to slim down but build lean muscle how many days should I do weights and cardio? I went from 4 days a week of weights  and 5 cardio to 7 cardio and weights but as most would say that this is too much what is the general concensus on how many days. I do light weight higher reps and either elliptical or recumbent bike and also have an aggravating bakers cyst behind my right knee that hurts worse if I don't workout so sitting at home doing nothing or taking a completely off day makes it feel worse, I have tried. Any thoughts?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

workoutgirl welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## johnereb (Feb 12, 2009)

Forget the light weight/high reps. You want to pack on some muscle that will help burn that fat away.


----------



## GymInstructor (Feb 16, 2009)

*3 day a week*

Full Body Workout??? program that will get you in-and-out of the gym in than an hour, will amp up your metabolism for the next 48 hours and ??? after about a month will give you noticeable improvements not only in your strength, but also your physique.

You should train 3 day a week no more than 45 minutes. Perform  3 sets for 12 reps.Perform only one exercise per muscle group.Perform a different exercise for each muscle group each workout.Do not perform this routine two days in a row.
Minimize rest time between exercise sets.
Benefits of this routine:
# Better core development
# Less overall time in the gym
# Improved recovery intervals
# Reduced risk of overtraining


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to I-M!


----------

